# Starting fresh with DIY Underground Sprinklers



## CTSNicholas (Jul 25, 2018)

I am planning to install underground sprinklers around my house. I have 1.5 acres of land, and will irrigate maybe ..5 to .75 acres of it with UGS. I am getting about 90PSI on a 3/4" supply line from the city.

My current DIY system has consisted of four, yes four, 4-valve timers for sixteen, yes... sixteen garden hoses to attach to and supply gear drive sprinklers. Boy was this fun, stupidly expensive, but very quick in a time I was finishing construction of the home. Here I am 6 months later planning the UGS system, but at least there is no mud around.

Few questions....
1.) Any online favorite retailers with good pricing someone can recommend? There are SO many options, it would be cool to get recommendations.

2.) Any brands that are definitely superior or inferior to look for or avoid?

3.) I see a lot of different supply line tubing, from black poly to HydroRain blu-lock tubing... I assume these are all essentially the same with branding and colors?

4.) Lastly, has anyone found a decent online designer that is not just made for perfect-world tiny front or back yards?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@CTSNicholas , I feel your pain... I ran a 12 zone above ground system this year, with 36 heads and who knows how many linear feet of hose. Boy was that an expensive solution!!!!

I am in the process of designing a new in ground system. Rain bird offers a free design service. I am getting ready to submit my sketch and details to them now, so can't vouch for how good they are, but it is an option.

Orbit also offers one through the Homedepot site if you google it, it should come up. I found the interface clugy, but the info was helpful.

I am also getting quotes locally.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## CTSNicholas (Jul 25, 2018)

@jdc_lawnguy How did your system come out? Still working, or finished?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

My system went in the week after Memorial Day. I ended up having it installed.

The team used a pipe pulled which led to minimal lawn damage. I ended up buying a Rachio 3 to run the system.

The installer used KRain RPS75 rotors with the number 2 nozzle. So far happy with performance, but will say the system has not run much due to all the rain


----------

